# Greenhouse idea



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I came across this article. We have discussed greenhouses before. But sometimes it is useful to review. I think they are way too low on costs involved.

https://www.healthnutnews.com/build-a-300-underground-greenhouse-for-fresh-food-year-round/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/food-health-fitness-survival/116743-greenhouse-idea.html

I don't like this lady's idea one bit.

Unless you have access to an excavator you'd better have a bunch of illegals to dig that much freakin' dirt. Also, how do you keep it from flooding during a rainstorm? I've seen better roofs put up by my drunk buddies at a NASCAR Weekend Camp Site!

I'd suggest a Conventional Greenhouse set up.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

100 to 300 $! Hah! It would cost you 500 to 1000 just to have the hole dug out. Maybe more. Then materials for the ends, 2 doors, and roof timbers. Maybe 1k to 3k dollars.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally I would line the north wall with 55 gallon steel drums of water. Absorb heat during the day and release it at night for winter here in PA. I also noted that the dirt walls would deteriorate without block, stone or some retaining structure.


----------

